# skeeterr



## skeeterr (Feb 9, 2007)

fta newbie have set up 30"moterized dish. want to know how many sat. expect to recieve. in central florida. also how many actual free feeds.not counting the wild feeds


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If you want to go to Mike Kohl's fine list, go straight to the source: http://www.global-cm.net/MPEGlistKuBandUS.html

If you want another list, try http://www.ftalist.com/. I'm biased, but I think it's better. 

Regarding "free feeds" versus "wild feeds", uh, what do you mean? I always think of feeds as wild and ephemeral, else they would be channels. If you mean "free feeds" to be such relatively permanent channels, I currently count 207, not counting the circular-polarity FTA TV channels. Your count may vary.


----------

